# Disco duro de portatil en pc de sobremesa



## gicaro (Ago 26, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en este foro y en primer lugar felicitar a quien hace posible la existencia de este foro,en segundo lugar planteo mu duda,tengo un disco duro de un portatil acer pero el pc esta averiado y me gustaria salvar la información del disco duro,¿se podria conectar a un pc de sobremesa?


----------



## jrbenitezl (Ago 26, 2009)

si es sata lo puedes conecta directamente sin ningun problema si es ide puedes conceguir un clabe de usb a mini ide cuestan alrededor de 6 dlls


----------



## gicaro (Ago 28, 2009)

ok,gracias por tu respueta


----------



## yelian (Nov 2, 2009)

Gracias por las ayudas pero alguine fuera tan amable d eponer como seria el dicheño de un Cable de USB a un IDE, seria para poder conectar un disciduro IDE en el conector del USB,
Me gustaria saber cual es la conexión que se debe realizar o el circuito a utilizar.


----------



## lincesur (Nov 2, 2009)

saludos
mira esto  http://cgi.ebay.es/HDD-IDE-de-adapt...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item1c0d5452eb
espero haberte ayudado
un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 2, 2009)

+1 Adaptador De Usb A Ide Y Sata Hd 2.5 Y 3.5


----------



## lincesur (Nov 3, 2009)

saludos
mira esta pagina tambien
http://www.hardwarebook.información/IDE_Internal
un saludo


----------

